# Letting Go



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 14, 2012)

Just found out today that our 9 year old dog Luna (fondly referred to as Luna the Tuna) has only a few weeks to go.
She had "hurt" her leg in late June, after consulting the vet we limited her activities and have been waiting for her to get better but last weekend we noticed a lot of swelling in her back knee.

We found out this afternoon it's called Osteocarcinoma and based on when her symptoms started she's only got a few weeks left.

Damn it if she doesn't look like the picture of health besides her leg.  Just damn it.

When I met my wife I was "interviewing" to be her roommate in a house she rented and I let my dog Beans go running right in as she usually does and she ran right over to Luna, grabbed her favorite toy and they both started licking each others faces.  Little did I know at that time that Luna doesn't like other dogs especially not ones that run into her house and grab her stuff.
I would never let a dog run up to her, she'd try and rip it's face off but they were instantly soul mates.
My future wife was so impressed by the encounter we were invited to move in a few minutes later.

7 years and 2 kids later the dogs are what brought us together.

We just had our first stove installed this spring and every time I think of what the room will be like with all of us cozied up to the fire I see Beans on one side and Luna on the other. 

Poor Beans, I'm not sure how we're going to involve her but I don't want her best friend to just leave one day and never come back...

Go give your dog a good belly rub for Luna.

-Joe


----------



## blacktail (Sep 15, 2012)

That sucks. I hate hearing about good dogs passing on. They're like people. Sometimes they're better than people.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear this...Stay strong!!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 15, 2012)

I can relate. We are only a few weeks from putting down our dog. He developed partial paralysis in his back legs that, according to the vet, happens in larger dogs as they age. Something about the nerves just stop working.


----------



## amateur cutter (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow, all I can say is I'm so sorry. I hate losing a good dog. They're a just like losing family. Hang in there. A C


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. I hate losing a "pet."


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 15, 2012)

I saw this on a truck this week


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. It won't be easy.
Read this book sometime.


----------



## f3cbboy (Sep 15, 2012)

that sucks sorry.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 15, 2012)

Tough times.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone, we feel kind of blind sided by the whole thing she's such a vibrant strong dog. 

We're going to do what's best for her though and help her go without suffering.  She's on pain meds and an anti inflammatory which will keep her from being uncomfortable for now.  Next weekend we're going to devote to doting on her...


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear Cross Cut, that's a tough one.

zap


----------



## rottiman (Sep 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Luna.  Over the years I have confronted by a similar situation on several occasions. We value our K9 companions like family, so when we are losing one, it hits the entire pack hard.  Your are doing the best that you can for her.  Enjoy the time left.  After the ineviable happens, remember the good times, and know that you gave Luna the best possible care and love that you did.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear CCS.
This is always a tough decision when it comes right down to it, but it's the best thing for your Luna.
We've lost/put down several dogs in the past few years. It's never easy.
Hang in there.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 15, 2012)

So sorry!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 15, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> So sorry to hear this. It won't be easy.
> Read this book sometime.


 
Read that book.  Totally blew my tough guy facade....


----------



## fossil (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah it's a tough thing.  In my 63 years, so far, I've said goodbye to something like 7 dogs and 4 cats.  Every one, the "best", of course...just like your Luna the Tuna.  Grief is a journey that never really ends.  You're lucky to have someone who will walk through it with you by your side.  Never forget, that should you find yourselves ready at some point in the future, there is no shortage of really good dogs out there who need good homes.  Again, my condolences.  I know you'll keep her as comfortable as you can, it's all you can do for her now.  Rick


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 15, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Read that book. Totally blew my tough guy facade....


 
I was reading it at work. I was so afraid that one of the guys would see me crying like a baby.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, we're pretty sure the little guy just had a stroke or something close to that. He collapsed earlier and he hasn't been the same for the last several hours. It's almost like part of him left when you look at him. He doesn't seem to be in any pain, but we spoke with the vet and we gave him a good dose of pain meds that we had for him. Looks like tomorrow or Monday will be the day we put him down.


----------



## loon (Sep 16, 2012)

*Rainbow Bridge 
*Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## begreen (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear the bad news Crosscut and BB. Loosing a buddy you've had for life is really tough.I've had to bring more than one lifetime pet to the vets to be put down and hated doing it. Cried all the way home too. Grieving is part of the process, but remember all the good times too.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 16, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your family member...and that is what they are.  Its always hard to say goodbye, but I guess its something we will all have to do to everything at some point.  Godspeed Luna


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 16, 2012)

Woody made his final vet visit about two hours ago. It sucked. A lot.


----------



## webbie (Sep 16, 2012)

Tough to hear.
Our little Rosie is getting somewhere near the end....Cavaliers all get congestive heart failure. It can be controlled for a while, but there is no cure or turning back the clock too far. 

To wear out my Procol Harum quote:
"My old dog is a good old dog
My old man is a silly old sog"


----------



## HollowHill (Sep 16, 2012)

So sorry, BBar and Crosscut.  Very tough to go through.  May your memories console.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 16, 2012)

Condolences BrowningBAR, take comfort in knowing Woody is no longer in pain.


----------



## Nixon (Sep 16, 2012)

Cross Cut ,and BBAR ....
I don't really have a way to express how badly I feel for what you are going through . I just hope that your pain ,and sense of loss diminishes quickly and that the warm memories of your buds takes over .
All the best to both of you in this trying time, John


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 21, 2012)

RIP Luna.


----------



## loon (Sep 21, 2012)

Sorry Cross Cut   Luna was a sure cool looking buddy...loon


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 21, 2012)

This is the way I have said goodbye to all of my friends and family thru the years...been far too many I am sorry to say.  I sit and crank up the radio...I cry every time its played.

Very sorry for your loss guys....


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 21, 2012)

Cross Cut Saw said:


> RIP Luna.


 
Sorry to hear that. All I can say is; it sucks. I was a damn mess on Sunday. And working from home makes it suck more. It's weird going down stairs and not having the furry little guy great me in the morning.


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow, that is one great looking dog........I'm so sorry Cross Cut and BB


----------



## rottiman (Sep 21, 2012)

Cross Cut and BB so sorry to hear of your losses.  Times are rough right now, but remember the good times and remember that your were true and loyal to the very end.  Times will get better.


----------



## gmule (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your family members.
It doesn't seem fair that we only get a short time with them when they give so much for a little pat on the head or a scratch behind the ear.


----------



## begreen (Sep 22, 2012)

We're losing our very special cat. It was a gift to my son when he was 7. Been to the vets 3 times in the past week and after xrays and all they still don't know what's wrong. It seems to be respiratory but he is not responding to meds. Still friendly and purring, but has eaten very little over the past week and is losing weight fast. Wish we knew what was wrong. Xrays are being analyzed now.


----------



## HollowHill (Sep 22, 2012)

Fingers crossed that they find out what is wrong and that it can be treated, begreen.  Cats are tough, give 'em half a chance and they pull through.  Hope that's the case...


----------



## Thistle (Sep 22, 2012)

Its very difficult. Lost my oldest cat Sylvester on September 2nd,had kidney failure since April 2010.First every other day he got an IV & special food,doing great til about 3 months ago.Talked to vet & I upped the fluid dosage to 1 1/2 units daily,slowly he was failing & dropping weight even though still in good spirits & not in pain.The last 2 weeks went downhill fast,talked to vet again on Monday 8/27,was advised to stop the IV.The last week he couldnt stand up or hop up on sofa like normal,ate very little & stayed there the whole time.The last few days the other 2 cats knew it was getting close,they took turns watching over him & sleeping by him on the sofa.Finally he just went to sleep late that afternoon.They miss their ol' buddy I'm sure,but were surprisingly calm.Are adjusting OK it seems.Are spending lots of their evening time now on the sofa or in his fav old chair.I had Sylvester since he was 11 months old,already was neutered & current with his shots.Would've been 19 this November.

May 2004,still in his prime pretty much,even at 10 yrs old he run through the house like a 2yr old....

2nd pic on grass Aug 2012 (when weather was nice he liked a few minutes outside after his IV even though he was strictly indoor cat)


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 22, 2012)

The unconditional love of a pet is a true blessing.
Luna's partner in crime "Beans" came with us to the vet yesterday, we were hoping to bring her some closure as well and not just have her best friend disappear.
She seems a little down so we're trying to give her some extra attention that she would have gotten from Luna.  Even yesterday Luna was standing on 3 legs next to Beans licking _her_ face and taking care of _her_ even though she was in so much pain herself. 
Totally selfless.
We could all stand to learn a lot from these beloved family members, and I think that's why they're brought into our lives.


Best buds ~ 2006


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 22, 2012)

I can relate thistle, I have a cat who is my best bud....I can't imagine losing him.


----------



## loon (Sep 22, 2012)

Emma had the same problem when Murphy left Cross cut  It will take a bit but Beans will come around ...


----------



## bfunk13 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry CCS, i know it's tough. We sure love our dogs, they certainly are family members and man's best friend.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 24, 2012)

I have nothing witty to say . . . no words of wisdom. Just this . . .


----------

